
Ask HN: Research Based Parenting/ Pregnancy Books? - jppope
Looking for books about pregnancy &#x2F; parenting that take an empirical approach to their recommendations... I&#x27;m not really happy with the books that I&#x27;ve been finding so far.<p>Thanks!
======
Alex3917
I've gone down this rabbit hole before (albeit around ten years ago), I think
the closest there are are the Alfie Kohn books. E.g. No Contest, Punished by
Rewards, etc.

Those are more about parenting and the school system, there aren't really any
books on early childhood development if that's what you're looking for.

~~~
jppope
fair enough. thank you for submitting :)

